# M-Edge or Oberon?



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok guys and gals my head is spinning!  I reallllllly want one of these covers but really can't choose.  With the m-edge
prodigy, I like the fact that it uses the hinge system PLUS the corners and it has a 'latch'.  The Oberson does not use the
hinge system and I think that's ok, since everyone loves theirs and I'm assuming the Kindle is pretty safe in it.
I do love the cover selections for the Oberon, but don't know if I'd get 'tired' of it after a while and want something else, while
the M-edge is pretty basic.  Can anyone tell me if the leather on the M-edge is of nice quality (grain and softness)?
Thanks!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

M-Edge is nice quality and durable


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a purple pebbled leather M-Edge Platform and love it... the stitching is pretty and the leather feels great in my hand and is easy to grip. But if I had it to do again, I would probably take the suggestion of a friend who has both leather and vinyl and choose vinyl instead of leather... it's lighter. The lighter the Kindle/cover, the longer I can read comfortably with one hand with the cover folded back.

That being said.... I am extremely drawn to the beauty of the Oberon covers... but I bet I would be slipping my Kindle out of the cover a lot on heavy reading days.

The good thing about the Oberon covers is if you don't like them, there are plenty of buyers here for them used.......... so you will be out very little money for trying one.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had both and would honestly say they are both great covers.  The M-Edge does use the hinge system (I am a fan) and found the leather to be really pretty soft and pliable allowing the cover to bend back easily (although I don't do this regularly).  I had Marbled Red, a lovely rich color.

I wanted an Oberon because I loved the intricate detailing and rich feel of the leather.  I tend not to go with conservative things, but relish in fine details.  As I said, I am a fan of the hinge system and because of this got the Oberon Journal cover that I use with the Amazon cover inside it.  Best of both worlds.

I know it's a hard decision to make, but I know you will be happy with either choice.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Only you can decide what is right for you.  If cost or weight is a concern, you might want a m-edge.  If you love detailed craftsmanship, you might want the Oberon.

The Oberons are beautiful, but they aren't my style so I haven't had one.  

I've had 3 different m-edge covers.  Good quality and durable.  I've been really happy with them.  The only thing I dislike about the M-edge:  the style that has extra room for the light to store inside the cover; great idea but it creates a fairly large 'ledge' when you fold it back.  Some people like to hold on to it, but I found it awkward.  I prefer the no-light styles.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought an M-edge, A sleeve who's brand I can't recall, but they say wood, and just now an Oberon. Can one have too many covers? When I listen to my new audible book on my Kindle "under the moon" or something like that. I can have my Oberon cover closed and just "feel" it as I listen to my audible book on the Kindle.

Buy two!


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Let's throw another into the mix. I read on another thread about the Javoedge cover and had to check it out.
This is what I'm considering as I like the fact that the Kindle slips into the case:
http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-JAVOedge-Polynesian-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B002OSAB7I/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1262269453&sr=1-11

What do you all think? Oh and I have the Borsa Bella travel bag on order (should be here today or Saturday-WooHoo!) in this:
http://borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/344/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/flowers-in-the-attic-ereader-travel-bag


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I just wanted to suggest the OCTO vintage leather cover from Amazon...

I had a leather mEdge and loved it but wanted something new. Like you, I appreciated the stunning detail of the Oberon but feared I'd tire of it. I selected the OCTO because it just "sang" to me. It's got a really cool vintage feel, like an old worn journal...and it's simple enough to keep around for a long while. It's very lightweight and comfortable in hand.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an mEdge Prodigy real leather case.  I picked it because of the leather closure strap.  I wanted to to stay closed when it's in a bag or moving around.  The leather is very soft on the outside and the suede is also soft on the inside.  I do like the look of the Oberon, but I was worried about the elastic around the clasp it looks like they use.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> I do like the look of the Oberon, but I was worried about the elastic around the clasp it looks like they use.


I have the Oberon journal cover (I use with the Kindle/Amazon cover inside) and it has a different closure. You might like it instead of the bungee cord?


----------



## nathan19 (Jul 10, 2009)

cheerio said:


> M-Edge is nice quality and durable


This. I have an M-Edge and have no complaints


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I had the MEdge Prodigy, and then got an Oberon with velcro.

REALLY prefer the Oberon. I've dropped my Kindle 3 times now (     :-  ) with it in the Oberon cover and it has been 100% fine.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the m-edge Prodigy & an Oberon cover... I prefer the Oberon. I like to read with the cover folded back & the Oberon folds back flatter... the m-edge creases & puckers along the edge.  Since I use a mighty bright light I don't need the extra width on the m-edge, which I don't care for... I like my cover more compact like the Oberon. I also don't like the leather closure strap of the m-edge, it gets in the way & you have to tuck it under the kindle to read or hold on to it. Then you need to tuck it back in to close it, I can close the Oberon much quicker. I've never had any problems with the Oberon bungee, it's easy to open & close, it holds the cover closed securely & it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

For the K2 I had an MEdge platform flip and it was perfect but then I got my Oberon and never turned back.  For the DX I just ordered an Oberon.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I keep flip flopping, I was die hard M-edge, but I am starting to like the Oberon cases I have been seeing lately


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am like cheerio.  Sort of. I started with the Oberon and liked being able to fit my hand under the front cover while reading.  But the purple I ordered is just not bright enough for me, bad colour choice I guess and the purple wasnt the same as I had seen elsewhere.  I dont like the corners much on the oberon, they seem to large, so I ordered the velcro, but that now means I cant switch to a different cover.  So my wish would be an oberon that uses hinges or improves the size of the corners, and where the colour of the leather is consistent and that all colours are shown for every style. on the website, given their 'no returns' policy.
So my favourites now are the Medge Go, but I also attached a felt flap to the insider front cover so I could get the oberon experience of fitting my hand under the cover while reading.

If I had known all this before I bought the oberon, I would have bought a lighter coloured cover (fern, red), put up with the corner system, and then be able to switch from cover to cover.  I think I will sell the Oberon and buy a brighter coloured one that I can move from cover to cover more easily.  Yes, now selling the purple ROH.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love the leather on my M-Edge Go, and I'm sure they use the same leather for the Prodigy.  It's soft and supple and very high quality.  Very touchable.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I have this cover in the regular K2 cover and it is even more beautiful than in the pictures


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer Oberon. The covers are beautiful and fold back completely flat. If the M-Edge folded back flat, I would like it almost as much. They have some very nice colors.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got my M-Edge Prodigy today and am not sure I like it. It looks great, but was difficult to clip on. I also don't like that it doesn't fold back flat. On the plus side, it's a beautiful shade of red and looks great with my La Tavola skin. It's also perfect for reading in bed. I like to lay on my side & read. It holds it just right without me having to hold onto it at all. I just prop it up a little with the covers. I'm going to see if it grows on me & if I can get it to lie flat better when I'm reading.

May have to bite the bullet and order an Oberon for everyday use & the M-Edge for longer travels.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the M-Edge, Javo-Edge, and the Oberon is on it's way (Shipped 1/15/10). For the purposes that prompted me to buy the M and J covers, they are great and I'm glad I bought both. I slip the K2 into whichever case suits my need at any given time. Need small and compact: the Javo. Daily use: the M-edge. For luxurious holding and awesome-looking I'm hoping the Oberon (saddle Da Vinci) does it for me! I'm like a kid in a candy shop. 

Once I get the Oberon, I'll probably opt for the Decagirl QUEST skin. It will blend nicely with the other two cases I have. The last thing I'll get is a light. I found a Mighty Bright for $12 on Starcrest. I have 3 Brownstone that I used to clip onto paperbacks. I may just continue using those since I rarely read in the dark.

Good luck!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't tried the Oberon, but I'm not sure what people mean when they say the M-Edge doesn't fold flat?  My M-Edge Go folds back very easily, and it's flat enough to hold in one hand.  Is the Prodigy different?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My M-Edge Prodigy folds flat and is quite comfortable to hold with one hand.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Casse said:


> I have this cover in the regular K2 cover and it is even more beautiful than in the pictures


I have the exact journal cover as is pictured, for my Kindle and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, maybe this is a dumb question, but ... why can't you use a kindle with another cover than Oberon, if you have the Oberon with velcro instead of corners?

I have an Oberon with velcro (gingko, red) ... and I don't see any reason why I couldn't just remove it from the Oberon and put it in any other cover ... the velcro on the back of the kindle itself is almost flat ... 

What am I missing?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The velcro on mine is quite lumpy and means the kindle sits a little 'higher' in the folder.  This means the straps on say, the M Edge go are stretched more than they are designed to, and I am concerned there is too much strain on the hinge system as it wasnt designed for a kindle this 'depth'. When the straps are too tight then they 'force' the kindle down on the right side, and this puts an unusual pressure on the hinge area which is on the left. Basically with the velcro, you are putting the kindle into a cover that wasnt designed for this dimension.  Many are concerned about the hinge system anyway, and the velcro adds to this concern.

Of course I could remove the velcro each time but I am really looking for something I can simply go click, done.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah!  I see what you mean.  I didn't think my velcro was very thick, but maybe even that little bit is too much if it's tight-fitting cover.  I would be concerned about that too, in a folder with hinges.  The main reason I abandoned the Amazon cover was because I was afraid of the hinge system.

Maybe the velcro would work with another cover that uses a four-corner system, but I have not tried it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I have bought a few M Edge covers and really like mixing and matching, and of course they use the hinge.  The hinge with the corner system is much better than the Amazon cover, and I am guessing that if used as intended, then all would be good.  Can you tell I am a Gemini.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Can you tell I am a Gemini.


  Yep!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

What!?! You mean M-Edge AND Oberon, don't you?  Why just get one?  They're both so different in feel; 

I have the Prodigy in purple pebbled leather and LOVE it; the e-luminator light is handy and always available; the leather is beautiful, a gorgeous deep purple/plum, beautiful quality; the cover is easy to fold back. Also a Latitude for air travel.

AND tonight just ordered my first Oberon (DaVinci in Saddle); Maybe your question is, "which one do I get first?".  What are you looking for with your next case?

I think M-Edge still has a 20% discount using mtwitter or twitterm, on the m-edge website; I hear it doesn't work for ordering m-edge off amazon.

Please let us know what you decide!


----------

